# Army chooses Sig Sauer to build its Next Generation Squad Weapon



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Army has picked Sig Sauer to build and deliver its Next Generation Squad Weapon variants, according to a release issued late Tuesday.
The weapon takes 6.8mm cartridges and will come in both rifle and automatic rifle variants.


Full article here: Army chooses Sig Sauer to build its Next Generation Squad Weapon


----------

